# Tricep training what exercise



## Mbb newlad (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi can anyone help me what is the best exercise to hit the tricep i mean the part of the arm that sticks out of the side of the arm not under if that makes any sense

At the moment i do close grip presses, cable pushdowns, dips

Cheers


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Single arm reverse pulldowns,rope pull downs.


----------



## Mbb newlad (Jan 27, 2008)

Is that reverse grip cheers


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Yes mate


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

pea head said:


> Single arm reverse pulldowns,rope pull downs.


Those are the two best for the outer head of the triceps I think. Bench dips and the much ridiculed Kickback are ok too.


----------



## Mbb newlad (Jan 27, 2008)

Cheers lads going to try and hit the rope and pulldowns hard


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

weighted dips and gcbp


----------



## culchied (Mar 13, 2008)

French press?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

If talking about exercises for the whole triceps and not specifically the outer head then Close Grip Presses (an EZ bar can take strain off the wrists) or very heavy Press Lock Outs (since the final quarter of a bench press is almost all triceps anyway) are the best i think along with close grip Dips (keeping very upright).

In this respect I really like EZ close grip Floor Presses - like close grip bench presses but done lying on the floor. The limited range of motion in not being able to take your elbows low ensures that the triceps always do most of the work :thumbup1:


----------



## Charno (Jan 18, 2008)

I like skull crushers.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

If you mean the lateral head










then I prefer palms up tricep press down. Long head is best stimulated by heavy dips IME/IMO.

J


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Skullcrushers ftw!


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

I know it's already been said but skull crushers first then dips after a chest workout. I struggle to drive after a good session lol.


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

skullscrushers-closegrips, weighted dips, then the much over ridiculed kickbacks and mine are growing fab!


----------



## Mbb newlad (Jan 27, 2008)

Joshua said:


> If you mean the lateral head
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers is that the palms up pressdowns on cable cheers i think im going to try that one


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Mbb newlad said:


> Cheers is that the palms up pressdowns on cable cheers i think im going to try that one


I just realised that the picture shows a palms down version.

I personally prefer doing the palms up version, and then when I fail, switching immediately to the palms down version until they fail too.

Let me know how you get on.

Hope you enjoy them,

J


----------

